# Get out and stay out :)



## Don Kondra (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been working on having nine month old Ruby not follow me around the kitchen 

She doesn't appear to like the new rules, he, he....







Cheers, Don


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Shes pouting! lol!


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 12, 2011)

She know's that "look" is almost always good for a cookie 

Cheers, Don


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha she's sticking her tongue out at you!


----------



## Dior31 (Dec 25, 2011)

She's adorable....I hope she got that cookie!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 25, 2011)

but Ruby is an automatic vacuum cleaner.  She will clean your mess if you drop something.  How could you not want that?


----------

